
Next Up for Amazon: Checking Accounts - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/are-you-ready-for-an-amazon-branded-checking-account-1520251200
======
LinuxBender
Article is paywalled for me.

I would only add that I would be interested if they offer virtual account
numbers like CitiBank does, so that online retailers get a CC specific to them
and a spending cap.

